# Warning: There is a limit to the number of items you can hold, not just the campsite



## arbra

So I had just finished crafting one of the new Mario items, and once it was done went to collect it.  When I clicked on the item, I got a prompt from the game stating "Sorry, you can't hold any more items right now.  You'll need to make room", and it would not let me collect the item that had finished crafting!!

Since I did not know if the limit applied to items and clothing, or just items, I went ahead and crafted a clothing piece, and it let me accept it upon finishing with no errors, so it appears that this is just for items you can buy from Tommy and items you can craft on your own, basically anything that appears under the "My Furniture" tab (from what I can tell so far).

Now as to what the limit is, I have no idea since there is no counter, but I am very upset right now as I have gotten duplicates of items (especially event items) to help decorate my campsite in the way I want, and now it appears that I am going to have to sell something to make room for the new stuff.

While it let me accept the new clothing, I do not know if it has a separate counter, since again nothing is shown.

It would be one thing if you knew up front that there was a limit, so you could plan accordingly, but it is another thing all together to have it just thrown upon you.

I have opened a technical ticket to see if maybe it is just a bug, but wanted to let others know ahead of time so that they can try to plan accordingly.

/end of my rant


----------



## NiamhACPC

That's very weird and given that we have no way to sell off furniture or clothing, I'm going to guess it's a bug. Because usually they're very clear when there's an inventory limit. Please let us know what you learn from your ticket.


----------



## Laudine

Yes there is a limit for your furniture inventory, 1000 I believe. I haven't heard anything about clothing inventory, but I assume it's probably 1000 as well? It's a bummer since I've been hoarding event items too :C




NiamhACPC said:


> That's very weird and given that we have no way to sell off furniture or clothing


You can sell your items! Just go to the marketplace and talk to the Ables/Timmy Tommy and they'll give you an option to do so


----------



## Becca617

oh wow i didn't know this was a thing? and im pretty upset about it now because i have a ton of duplicates of items as well. honestly i dont think they should have a limit because that puts a lot of restriction on designing the camp and whatnot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow I had no idea there was a furniture limit.  That's definitely disappointing as it dampers creativity.  I guess I'll have to try not to make too many duplicates.


----------



## NiamhACPC

Laudine said:


> You can sell your items! Just go to the marketplace and talk to the Ables/Timmy Tommy and they'll give you an option to do so



You just changed my life.


----------



## RayisNTDO

i never play pocket camp so i'll never reach the limit lmao


----------



## Roald_fan

I'm hoping it's a glitch, but thanks for the heads up!  Whenever I get too much of any material, I look for something I'd like to have duplicates of that utilizes that material a lot.  I haven't reached a limit yet, but who knows.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

That's a big bummer, as I have a lot of dupes, both accidentally made and intentionally, mostly chairs, I have A LOT of chairs, I try to make or buy a full set of 4 of each kind... =/ So that's a bummer that there's a limit.


----------



## Chewy.7204

Why is this a thing nintendo!?!?!? Finally give us unlimited furniture storage and then go and secretly limit it to 1000 items! I rally hope this is just a glitch, or else my 20 some odd zodiac dogs may have to be sold.


----------



## ESkill

That really stinks, I like to make duplicates and I don't want to have to sell items and then craft them again if I ever want them back :/ Some of the items are rather difficult to make because I have a hard time getting certain crafting material. Hopefully they'll update the game with a storage unit or something.


----------



## honeyblossom

Please, anything but the zodiac dogs!


----------



## SierraSigma

They'll not patch or increase it. Nintendo dont care. Never have, never will.

I'm using it as one of a few timers until I rage quit.


----------



## NiamhACPC

SierraSigma said:


> They'll not patch or increase it. Nintendo dont care. Never have, never will.



They just increased our item inventory. I don't see why they might not increase the furniture inventory in the future.


----------



## visibleghost

with like 700 furniture items (including event and pictures) a furniture limit of 1000 seems very low


----------



## arbra

So I heard back from Animal Crosing: Pocket Camp Technical Support concerning the message I received:

"Dear user,
Thank you for your inquiry
The message you received is regarding your free inventory space available.  Whenever you reach the maximum amount of items you can receive the message in order to be warned that you are unable to hold anymore items of that type.
If you experience any other issues or if anything is unclear, please do not hesitate to contact us.
Thank you for playing Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp.  We appreciate your continued support."

So basically there is a limit (so it was not a bug when I received the message), and they did not address the missing counter for the items (and probably the clothes as well).

I would suggest people send feedback to have them up the number of items, because with all of the events, we are going to run out of space rather quickly.

<TLDR> Was not a bug, there is a limit, you must delete items when you see the message to hold more items </TLDR>

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I heard back from Animal Crosing: Pocket Camp Technical Support concerning the message I received:

"Dear user,
Thank you for your inquiry
The message you received is regarding your free inventory space available.  Whenever you reach the maximum amount of items you can receive the message in order to be warned that you are unable to hold anymore items of that type.
If you experience any other issues or if anything is unclear, please do not hesitate to contact us.
Thank you for playing Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp.  We appreciate your continued support."

So basically there is a limit (so it was not a bug when I received the message), and they did not address the missing counter for the items (and probably the clothes as well).

I would suggest people send feedback to have them up the number of items, because with all of the events, we are going to run out of space rather quickly.

<TLDR> Was not a bug, there is a limit, you must delete items when you see the message to hold more items </TLDR>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Interesting, I only clicked Post once, but it posted twice.


----------



## Sowelu

According to today's in-game notice, Nintendo is indeed addressing the furniture inventory allotment cap in a future release. They didn't say how, or give any other details.

It also mentioned that they might be adding new bugs and fish, so that extra 50 spaces that we got (which I'm already very used to) will be filled quickly, so keeping a very efficient inventory will be crucial again.


----------



## MopyDream44

Sowelu said:


> According to today's in-game notice, Nintendo is indeed addressing the furniture inventory allotment cap in a future release. They didn't say how, or give any other details.
> 
> It also mentioned that they might be adding new bugs and fish, so that extra 50 spaces that we got (which I'm already very used to) will be filled quickly, so keeping a very efficient inventory will be crucial again.



I was quite happy to see that update in the notice. I suspect that the dev team didn't anticipate the how hard people would play this game. I consider myself an avid player. One of my goals is to complete my catalog, and I am very close. I've also crafted plenty of event duplicates, regular duplicates and purchased a fair amount of duplicates from the market, and I am still several hundred away from maxing out my inventory, so my logical leap is that an invisible max was set to keep the game small and manageable while giving the feel of an infinite inventory not counting on the fact that people would max it out halfway though the year. It would be nice if they doubled the current max; however, even if they don't it shouldn't be terribly hard to manage whatever the new max is by keeping the event items and items that require rare materials, while discarding cheap and easy to craft items, and only crafting them when you have a specific decor in mind. Thank you to those who took the time to write thoughtful and constructive feedback to Nintendo regarding this, as it helped bring a positive change to the game. Also thank you to Nintendo for being so open and receptive to the community that loves this game!


----------



## Chewy.7204

This is stupid. They want us to spend time in the game to earn items... and then end up limiting the amount you can have. If the game wasn't so darn cute and I hadn't spent so much time grinding to get where I am, I would quit right now. Nintendo just doesn't seem to use thier brains sometimes...


----------



## TykiButterfree

Laudine said:


> Yes there is a limit for your furniture inventory, 1000 I believe. I haven't heard anything about clothing inventory, but I assume it's probably 1000 as well? It's a bummer since I've been hoarding event items too :C
> 
> 
> 
> You can sell your items! Just go to the marketplace and talk to the Ables/Timmy Tommy and they'll give you an option to do so



I did not know this was a thing. I only tried selling from my inventory like you can do with materials. I don't think there should be a furniture limit especially with all of the event items in this game.


----------



## arbra

TykiButterfree said:


> I did not know this was a thing. I only tried selling from my inventory like you can do with materials. I don't think there should be a furniture limit especially with all of the event items in this game.



As stated previously, they just announced that they would be increasing the furniture limit, but to how high is still unknown.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chewy.7204 said:


> This is stupid. They want us to spend time in the game to earn items... and then end up limiting the amount you can have. If the game wasn't so darn cute and I hadn't spent so much time grinding to get where I am, I would quit right now. Nintendo just doesn't seem to use thier brains sometimes...



As stated previously, they just announced that they would be increasing the furniture limit, but to how high is still unknown.


----------

